# a trip outside!



## hanviiia (Jul 13, 2021)

i took frodo outside for the first time yesterday! i’ve had him for about two months, but we’ve been having about 115-120° weather since so he hasn’t seen outside! yesterday was a beautiful day in the 70s so i thought frodo might like to see some grass & he loved it!! at first he would get confused and crawl to me and just sit on my foot (which i’m hoping just means he’s comfortable with me) but once he got a little more used to it he was running around like he owned the place & ran those streets! just thought it was the cutest thing so i shared some pictures !


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Oh my goodness, Frodo is such a cute name, and he lives up to it  THat's so fun, I'm glad he had a good time !!!!


----------



## hanviiia (Jul 13, 2021)

Spiky_Floof<3 said:


> Oh my goodness, Frodo is such a cute name, and he lives up to it  THat's so fun, I'm glad he had a good time !!!!


thank you!!


----------



## johnstephen62 (Aug 2, 2021)

I also enjoy the trip last 1 year ago. I was wearing the latest cyberpunk cosplay. I saw Frodo in the zoo.


----------

